# I MADE A VIDEO GAME!!!! JUST TRY IT!!!!



## Brad (May 7, 2011)

Me and my friend Thomas made a game in MS DOS. Its a text based adventure. Like Zork, only it's easier to play.
The game isn't done yet, but we have a demo.

YOU CAN DOWNLOAD THE DEMO HERE:
http://uppit.com/jyx95lmxcqf0/Goto_Demo_Version.exe

If you want to see videos of the game we have demos and Dev Diaries here:
http://www.youtube.com/user/GotoGame?feature=mhum


----------



## D3R (May 7, 2011)

I helped make this game . Full version is to be released soon, with a new option in the home!


----------



## Brad (May 7, 2011)

Forgot to post the system reqs. The system reqs are that Macs wont work and you need windows 7 or vista thats about it.


----------



## Jeremy (May 7, 2011)

I'm watching your video.


----------



## Brad (May 7, 2011)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Psychonaut (May 8, 2011)

i'm wary of downloading/installing your game

but i son i am proud.  text based adventures seem like a 80's thing, today.  i'll play it when it's finished.    i am interest.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 8, 2011)

I have another game to share as well sometime... just need to make myself a site... might take some time... I'm feeling awfully lazy of late.

I will at least check out the vid here


----------



## Brad (May 8, 2011)

@Psychonaut I'll take you up on that. lol


----------



## D3R (May 8, 2011)

After a day long break we have began work on the final version of the game, check back here or to our Youtube channel for updates.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 8, 2011)

> .exe
> I have a mac.
> Ergo, it's a no go on playing the game. Sorry.


----------



## D3R (May 8, 2011)

Yeah, it doesn't work for macs  Maybe we could make the full version compatible, although I know near nothing about macs, who knows.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 8, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> > .exe
> > I have a mac.
> > Ergo, it's a no go on playing the game. Sorry.


 read brad's second post kthx


----------



## Brad (May 9, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> > .exe
> > I have a mac.
> > Ergo, it's a no go on playing the game. Sorry.


 Sorry about that, when we finish the game, it will be for sure on our to do list.


----------



## RoboSamurai (May 9, 2011)

HELP! Can't find Gotoreadme file where u hide it???? game sez I need 2 read it!


----------



## D3R (May 9, 2011)

Hello, in the directory you saved the game, once you've loaded it up it should create a new folder unless you have a different desktop path. But if you did everything properly, there should be a file folder in the directory you saved the game on. The folder should be called 'Goto-game' Inside the folder you will find  2 text files, one with a commands list and the other with the read me. Also another folder called "SaveFiles", that is where your save codes will be.


----------



## Brad (May 9, 2011)

RoboSamurai said:


> HELP! Can't find Gotoreadme file where u hide it???? game sez I need 2 read it!


 
With mine and D3R's help I hope you find it.


----------



## RoboSamurai (May 9, 2011)

re-downloaded now I have the readme but I still don't know how to open the actual game


----------



## RoboSamurai (May 9, 2011)

it dosn't put gotogame folder on my desktop can u help me brad?


----------



## Brad (May 9, 2011)

where did you save the game


----------



## D3R (May 9, 2011)

When you download the game, save it to your desktop, and then run it. This should create a folder called 'Goto-game' on your desktop directory, after you've done with all the text files you need should be inside, after you've done that, re-run the actual game and it should work. The game will not run if the 'Goto-game' folder is not on the desktop.


----------



## RoboSamurai (May 9, 2011)

ok thx!!! working now


----------



## RoboSamurai (May 9, 2011)

game would be better with 16 bit badly drawn pictures 
you should make it look like this - http://homestarrunner.com/dman3.html


----------



## D3R (May 9, 2011)

Who knows if those kind of graphics can be in command prompt, working on adding sound to the final version


----------



## Brad (May 9, 2011)

Yeah, graphics might be kind of a stretch.


----------



## RoboSamurai (May 10, 2011)

when attempting to go to space it brings me to youtube and when I try to hit buttons to go to main menu it won't go


----------



## Brad (May 10, 2011)

You can't go to space because you are only in the demo version. It took you to the youtube page because we don't have our site done yet. The space side-quest we actually just finished last night. So there's something to look forward to.


----------



## RoboSamurai (May 10, 2011)

I was mostly posting that because it says press any button to return to main menue and I pushed lots of buttons and none of them worked


----------



## Brad (May 10, 2011)

RoboSamurai said:


> I was mostly posting that because it says press any button to return to main menue and I pushed lots of buttons and none of them worked


 We will look into that. On another note, if any of you would like to contribute to the game or give suggestions on quests, story points, etc. please contact us at gotogame@live.com


----------



## [Nook] (May 10, 2011)

RoboSamurai said:


> game would be better with 16 bit badly drawn pictures
> you should make it look like this - http://homestarrunner.com/dman3.html


 
They're not badly drawn.

For pixel art in the 16-bit era, that's pretty good.


----------



## D3R (May 11, 2011)

So... process has been made on the full version, working hard on getting the game ready for release in 2 & 1/2 weeks. Email us at gotogame@live.com if you're interested in perhaps bug testing for us, have your name added to our credits!

Thanks guys and looking forward to releasing more updates...


----------



## RoboSamurai (May 11, 2011)

this game is actually pretty new nook


----------



## Josh (May 11, 2011)

Not my type of game, But good luck guys, Seems to be going well


----------



## D3R (May 11, 2011)

Thanks, progress is surely being made


----------



## Brad (May 11, 2011)

Josh said:


> Not my type of game, But good luck guys, Seems to be going well


 
Thanks for the support!


----------



## [Nook] (May 11, 2011)

RoboSamurai said:


> this game is actually pretty new nook


 
It's designed to fit in the 16-bit era.

Besides, just because it's pixel art close up doesn't mean anything.
Now, if it was bad pixel art, that'd be different.


----------



## D3R (May 11, 2011)

Now releasing the latest change logs with all the updates we've done since the demo version of the game! Please note: The change log does not reveal any spoilers, we're releasing this for the main purpose of comparing & contrasting. What this basically means is if you found an error after you've emailed us at gotogame@live.com to game/bug test for us, you can report to us any bugs that were not in the changelog.

I plan on releasing a weekly changelog depending on the requests. Also please note, as of this post there are exactly 17 days left until the full version of the game is released. Looking forward to seeing more fans!


----------



## Serk102 (May 11, 2011)

No IgnoreCase? Also, couldn't you make the the path a relative one so that it wouldn't matter if the files were moved? For example ../Goto-game/SaveFiles/blahblah-whatever


----------



## Brad (May 11, 2011)

You would have to ask D3R on that one, I'm not really the one to deal with files or coding. So, he'll probably reply in due time.


----------



## D3R (May 12, 2011)

IgnoreCase, I only reconize that to be in javascript coding, and I'm fairly sure you can't do IgnoreCase (to ignore whether it is capitalized or not) with MS-Dos, unless you can give me an example of what that may look like (an example of a command can be found at the bottom) Or I get sombody to edit every single command to be in all lower case as well... which would take some time. And I'll look on how to make the paths relative for when I release the full version of the game which will have all bugs fixed.. ect.

Command example


> set /p command=
> if %command%==____ goto ____ else false goto ____


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 12, 2011)

Text based games rock.

I just don't wanna get addicted to ANOTHER game right now. I'll play when I have finished Megaman Battle Networks 4 and 6.


----------



## Brad (May 12, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Text based games rock.
> 
> I just don't wanna get addicted to ANOTHER game right now. I'll play when I have finished Megaman Battle Networks 4 and 6.


 
Alright! Just as a pecaution, we don't have a rehab center setup 'just' yet.


----------



## D3R (May 12, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Text based games rock.
> 
> I just don't wanna get addicted to ANOTHER game right now. I'll play when I have finished Megaman Battle Networks 4 and 6.



Not to worry, we're not releasing full version for 16 days anyways  You might like it better then, without all the demo version blocks. Haha


----------



## Brad (May 13, 2011)

We are currently finishing up the space quest and making progress on the main storyline.


----------



## D3R (May 14, 2011)

Hello, I'm updating others further... We have increased progress in the game, we have just received a new game coder. He is making great progress on the game, we may have a third coder as well, if we do not get this third coder, we fear we may not be prepared by the deadline. 

We have added actual combat into the full version, and once again... people you can volunteer to help test the game we have right now! you can do this by emailing us at gotogame@live.com We'll in turn upload the latest game and send it to you for testing, if we feel you've helped... we'll add your name to our credits for when the final game is released!


----------



## D3R (Jun 6, 2011)

The game is currently on hold as many of you may have guessed.


----------



## robokabuto (Jun 8, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i'm wary of downloading/installing your game
> 
> but i son i am proud.  text based adventures seem like a 80's thing, today.  i'll play it when it's finished.    i am interest.



he's got a point. text based games were only famous in the 80s.


----------



## Brad (Jun 8, 2011)

But it's the only kind of game we can make on our budget. Of nothing.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 8, 2011)

robokabuto said:


> he's got a point. text based games were only famous in the 80s.


 that doesn't retract from their entertainment value, if you enjoy that kind of thing.


----------



## dwell (Aug 29, 2011)

Good game. I like it and keep up the good work. My best wishes.


----------



## D3R (Sep 10, 2011)

NOTE: Deadline Removed.

Hello, our devs have gotten back to work. We actually have 5 people working on small aspects of the game such as a release website, a complete recode of commands (This is to make it much easier for new users to play the game without looking at the commands list 24\7).

We also got some people working on individual quests! I was just wanting to ask for some ideas for some quest lines, I suppose this is your chance to have your ideas in our game. If we happen to draw interest to your suggested quest line, we will add your name to our credits list as a 'Valued Contributor'. If you've played our demo before, you should know exactly the type of time our game is based in. Feel free to suggest your own crazy stuff as well!

To see videos of the game, feel free to check them out at Youtube.com/gotogame  And to download our demo version of the game... http://uppit.com/jyx95lmxcqf0/Goto_Demo_Version.exe
Email us at: Gotogame@live.com


----------



## Brad (Sep 10, 2011)

We're about 1/5 done with the game. Before, when we had a deadline. We were strapped for ideas. After our 3 month hiatus we have enough ideas to begin working on the game. It would help us greatly if you applied for game tester or send us ideas. Thanks!


----------



## Brad (Oct 6, 2011)

Okay, after our almost complete re-coding of the game we are finishing up 1 little boss encounter in the first act then moving on to act 2!!! As most should now by now the game will be free. We are working on a very cheap paid version that will come with a bunch of awesome extras. There will be sound in this version as well! Also, we made this teaser trailer for the game. Tell me what you think! If you have any ideas that you would like to submit to us (That might actually end up in the game!) send them to Gotogame@live.com


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2011)

Caps-lock titles piss me off

And I'm not being rude or anything, but you call that a trailer? I'm a dumb **** at this stuff and even I could make that.

But I liked it somewhat, so I guess you should be congratulated for that.


----------



## Brad (Oct 6, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Caps-lock titles piss me off
> 
> And I'm not being rude or anything, but you call that a trailer? I'm a dumb **** at this stuff and even I could make that.
> 
> But I liked it somewhat, so I guess you should be congratulated for that.



Its caps lock so people will notice it.
Teaser Trailer. Can't show it. If you wanna see it, download the demo.
And thanks for the congratualtions.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 7, 2011)

Bidoof, you _are_ being a bit rude there. They've worked hard on this and you've come in as if you're going "Pfft, I could do this, that's nothing". Think next time and be considerate to people's efforts.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 7, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Bidoof, you _are_ being a bit rude there. They've worked hard on this and you've come in as if you're going "Pfft, I could do this, that's nothing". Think next time and be considerate to people's efforts.


I think you should know by now that Bidoof isn't exactly the brightest bulb in the pack when it comes to coherent though, speaking, posting, or breathing, so therefore, we cannot judge his actions since they are the same in almost every single post.


----------



## Jake (Oct 7, 2011)

firstly, i did comgratulate him on his effort as i did say i liked it.
furthermore, if you dont like what i post. quit your complaining and add me to your ignore list. i'm already considering posting everything in a spoiler with a title like "warning, this post may aggrovate you, and by opening this spoiler you have done so through your own choice and therefore have no right to flame. you have been warned" maybe not that formal, but i will do it if people continue to dislike what i post. i go by many rules and one is "honesty is the best policy" its my opinion, not yours.

and for **** sake. if people callem me Jake i'm sure we'd get along better. this is why we cant have nice things.


----------



## AVGanondorf (Oct 7, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Caps-lock titles piss me off
> 
> And I'm not being rude or anything, but you call that a trailer? I'm a dumb **** at this stuff and even I could make that.
> 
> But I liked it somewhat, so I guess you should be congratulated for that.


...the behavior doesn't surprise me at all, Bidoof.  Being rude as usual.


----------



## KCourtnee (Oct 7, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Bidoof, you _are_ being a bit rude there. They've worked hard on this and you've come in as if you're going "Pfft, I could do this, that's nothing". Think next time and be considerate to people's efforts.


 
Agreed




AVGanondorf said:


> ...the behavior doesn't surprise me at all, Bidoof.  Being rude as usual.



Agreed



Bacon Boy said:


> I think you should know by now that Bidoof isn't exactly the brightest bulb in the pack when it comes to coherent though, speaking, posting, or breathing, so therefore, we cannot judge his actions since they are the same in almost every single post.



Agreed


----------



## AndyB (Oct 7, 2011)

It isn't a matter of "honesty is the best policy", you can sugar coat it or just reword it so you aren't cursing or that you're not being disrespectful.
And the whole spoiler your posts idea, that wouldn't hold up as to why someone can't get mad at you. You could say the most horrific thing inside one and shrug it off as you had put it in a spoiler. 
I'll say this again, think about your posts. Don't be vulgar, don't curse unnecessarily. This part isn't just to you, but you're the one that seems to forget it most.

That's enough now, thread has been sidetracked for too long.

As for the game, I still have yet to try it out. Soon.


----------



## AVGanondorf (Oct 7, 2011)

Agreed





KCourtnee said:


> Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brad (Oct 8, 2011)

AndyB said:


> As for the game, I still have yet to try it out. Soon.



Alrighty.


----------



## Bogmire (Oct 14, 2011)

What this actually written in?

Because if it isn't written in _*God-Tier Master Race x86 Assembly Language*_ then I won't even touch it.


----------



## Brad (Oct 14, 2011)

Batch. I've never heard of that alien language.


----------



## Bogmire (Oct 15, 2011)

Brad said:


> Batch. I've never heard of that alien language.



You've NEVER heard of Assembly language!?



Spoiler


----------



## Brad (Oct 16, 2011)

M'kay, I'll look it up.


----------



## Serk102 (Oct 21, 2011)

@bogmire You could use that same logic as an argument to program in binary.


----------

